# Breeders in Texas?



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is in the right spot, so feel free to move if it's not. 
I am wanting to get another hedgie in the next couple of months and I'm wondering if anyone knows anything good/bad about Mrs. Tiggywinkles in Dallas or Janda Exotics in San Marcos. Also, if anyone knows any reputable breeders in the Centralish Texas area that would be great! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know about the first one but do know a few things about Janda's. Janda's was really hard to get a hold of. I went to San Antonio a little over a year ago and tried contacting them prior and during the trip to see if I could come and check out the hedgies. I was planning on getting one and after all the calls and emails didn't get any reply. After I got back home I was glad it didn't work out because a few people ended up having a few issues with hedgehogs they got there . If you do a search in the top right hand corner you will get to see in more detail but I think off the top of my head was issues with mites and URI's. There was something else too that I can't remember, I'm wanting to say Giardia but can't say 100%.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Do not buy from Janda exotics she has sold me whs Hedgie and also 2 preg ones she is a nice girl but don't sell the best hedgies. Not to bad mouth anyone because im new and only know a few breeders but she's one to stay away from.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

the lack of good quality breeders near san antonio led me to owning rescues only. (janda's sells to pet stores in town.)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

connorshogs said:


> Do not buy from Janda exotics she has sold me whs Hedgie and also 2 preg ones she is a nice girl but don't sell the best hedgies. Not to bad mouth anyone because im new and only know a few breeders but she's one to stay away from.


I agree not to buy from Jandaexotics they are wholesalers, that alone turns my stomach.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Ever think of getting one shipped from a breeder on here


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! It's good to know about Janda's. As far as shipping, it's more money than I would like to spend and more stress for the hedgie, and I also would like to meet my hedgie before getting her this time around. If only y'all were close enough for me to drive, as it would be nice to buy from someone on the forum.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

So I emailed Mrs. Tiggywinkles and it's against her policy to adopt out an un-spayed female to a home that has a male already. Is this a common policy (meaning will I probably encounter this with another breeder)? I would adopt another rescue, but I would really like a baby this time around  Thanks for any help y'all can offer!


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know any breeders that due that first off I could be wrong but its a risky thing to due. I would probably think about getting one shipped. She just didn't want you to breed her. I know a lot of breeder that will ask you not to breed without asking for permission. But I never heard of that. When I sell a female I ask them to ask me if they decide to breed but really that didn't mean they will its impossible to control people from doing what they want. If I were you I would look around or think about getting one shipped


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

baileyr2 said:


> So I emailed Mrs. Tiggywinkles and it's against her policy to adopt out an un-spayed female to a home that has a male already. Is this a common policy (meaning will I probably encounter this with another breeder)? I would adopt another rescue, but I would really like a baby this time around  Thanks for any help y'all can offer!


Seems a bit excessive but I can understand her protectiveness from what I understand there are a lot of benefits to a spay on a female which can reduce many prominent cancers. I could be wrong her though 

If that's a problem then you could get another male hedgehog


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can totally understand where she's coming from. If I were a breeder, I would want to take every precaution to keep people from breeding my babies, having read how difficult and risky it can be. I'm glad to hear that that policy seems to be unique to her. I do have my heart set on a little pinto girl though (not that I'm picky or anything haha). It's looking like I might have to ship, though  I'm really hoping to avoid that. Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this female babies or just the adults/rescues she adopts out? I totally understand her wanting adult females spayed just in case of an oops, or someone who decides to deliberately breed a rescue, or one over the safe age.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Is this female babies or just the adults/rescues she adopts out? I totally understand her wanting adult females spayed just in case of an oops, or someone who decides to deliberately breed a rescue, or one over the safe age.


It's the babies too, so i can't get a baby from her because they have to be at least 6 mos old to spay.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We got our Cholla from Tiggywinkles in Dallas. He was our first hedgie (so, before we got our girls)

Good-Cholla is the sweetest, easy- going hedgie & we're 100% happy with him.

Bad-she sold us the woodent wheel (which isn't a terrible wheel, but has its issues). & her shop is smelly. (she has cats in there too)

Hope that helps a bit. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner.


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

PJM said:


> We got our Cholla from Tiggywinkles in Dallas. He was our first hedgie (so, before we got our girls)


Unfortunately, it is against her policy to sell an unaltered female to a home that already has a male, so I'm trying to find a breeder that will sell to me. I would love to buy from her. She seems like a great breeder.


----------



## Luna012 (Oct 5, 2015)

I got a hedgehog from a lady near Houston, Tx recently. I love my little guy! He's sweet and as tame as a hedgehog can be! I really loved her website! It's very honest about all the information she posts on her website. Check her out if you're looking for one in Texas! She has a very small breeding herd, I think two female hedgehogs ao she doesn't have babies all the time, so you might have to wait for a baby. But my baby was well worth the wait!!! ???????? http://heavenhedgehog.wix.com/hedgehogheaven


----------



## Luna012 (Oct 5, 2015)

The ???? Was suppose to be hearts...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is from 2011, please check the dates before posting.


----------

